# Ford 6610 Leaking Remote Hydraulic Couplers



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

The remote hydraulic couplers when not in use are leaking on my Ford 6610. They are leaking from the end where the male hose fitting would connect. Both the shutoff levers are in the off position. What prevents the plunger inside the coupler from leaking? I have looked online at many pictures of this coupler and it's not clear to me how it is assembled. I don't currently have any equipment that uses hydraulics so I'm not using the remotes. Can I just screw out the couplers and plug the holes?


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

Or better yet, can I just plug the supply where it comes off the lift cover?


----------



## Crazy Uncle Duke (Jan 12, 2020)

I would be baffled by those antiquated style couplers too.
Hopefully there is someone here who can shed some light on what to do.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if it would be worth making up a couple of hoses that you could plug the male ends into the remotes that have new female ends that don't leak on the other end.... maybe 6" or a foot long. Then your plastic plugs that keep the fitting clean can plug right in.


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You have the right picture. The body units are still available, but at $500 a copy your idea to remove the supply line and cap/plug the port is probably a bit more palatable. Those are closed center type valves so plugging the port will affect nothing up or down stream. If the tractor came without remotes, the port would have been plugged from the factory.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If the valves are shut off for the remote, what's leaking is probably residual fluid trapped between the valve and the outlet port. I'd pull those plugs out and see if fresh o-rings on the plugs would do the trick. If nothing else, you could drain the residual fluid to stop it from leaking as long as the remote valve stays closed


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

Fedup said:


> You have the right picture. The body units are still available, but at $500 a copy your idea to remove the supply line and cap/plug the port is probably a bit more palatable. Those are closed center type valves so plugging the port will affect nothing up or down stream. If the tractor came without remotes, the port would have been plugged from the factory.


Thanks !


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

Fedup said:


> You have the right picture. The body units are still available, but at $500 a copy your idea to remove the supply line and cap/plug the port is probably a bit more palatable. Those are closed center type valves so plugging the port will affect nothing up or down stream. If the tractor came without remotes, the port would have been plugged from the factory.


Plug the supply port on the lift cover and cap the tubing/pipe to the remote controls.


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> If the valves are shut off for the remote, what's leaking is probably residual fluid trapped between the valve and the outlet port. I'd pull those plugs out and see if fresh o-rings on the plugs would do the trick. If nothing else, you could drain the residual fluid to stop it from leaking as long as the remote valve stays closed


 I think the residual oil drains from the bottom out the flexible hose clamped on the right side.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Wayne Locke said:


> I think the residual oil drains from the bottom out the flexible hose clamped on the right side.


So if it's not just residual oil, your remote valves are at least weeping fluid which is going to require plugging them off to completely stop it.


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> So if it's not just residual oil, your remote valves are at least weeping fluid which is going to require plugging them off to completely stop it.


I believe you are correct that the shut off valves have to be leaking by. I keep pushing them up to the shutoff position but when running the tractor they move down some. Another question I have is, are the shut off valves the sole point to stop flow or is there a seal at the plunger inside the coupler? I like the idea of plugging the source at the lift top. I don't use them so I don't want to spend the money to rebuild them. 4 plugs to replace the couplers this size and I think fine thread may cost as much as 4 rebuild kits. I think I will try plugging at the lift cover. One plug and one tubing cap. My only concern with plugging at the source is, if I ever need to use them will the remote unit be dry and parts seized up. 

Thanks to all of you for the help.


----------



## Wayne Locke (Dec 1, 2019)

I believe you are correct that the shut off valves have to be leaking by. I keep pushing them up to the shutoff position but when running the tractor they move down some. Another question I have is, are the shut off valves the sole point to stop flow or is there a seal at the plunger inside the coupler? I like the idea of plugging the source at the lift top. I don't use them so I don't want to spend the money to rebuild them. 4 plugs to replace the couplers this size and I think fine thread may cost as much as 4 rebuild kits. I think I will try plugging at the lift cover. One plug and one tubing cap. My only concern with plugging at the source is, if I ever need to use them will the remote unit be dry and parts seized up.


----------

